# No Experience EMT Resume



## BriaWright01 (Dec 3, 2014)

hey guys,

Well since I've graduated EMT school(2 weeks ago) I've been searching for employment but haven't applied to anything that i have found for one huge reason...I do not have a EMT resume, and I clearly don't have any EMT related work experience. In all honesty I have not the slightest idea as to what I should do, how I should do it, and what I should put on it. If anyway possible can someone help me overcome this problem so that I may obtain employment. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2014)

Greetings,
Congratulations on getting your EMT. 
In what area or state are you now an EMT and seeking employment?  
Resumes need to be neat, clean, and to the point.  For you, it may very well be a quick to the point.  Focus on what you have to offer and your goals.  Show/sell yourself as eager to learn and work.
Maybe these will help:
http://www.dayjob.com/content/student-resume-996.htm
http://www.businessinsider.com/resume-for-job-seeker-with-no-experience-2014-7
http://jobsearch.about.com/library/samples/blhsresume2.htm
Hopefully, since you don't have experience ... following a type of student/new grad format will be helpful.
Best of Luck!


----------



## BriaWright01 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jason said:


> Greetings,
> Congratulations on getting your EMT.
> In what area or state are you now an EMT and seeking employment?
> Resumes need to be neat, clean, and to the point.  For you, it may very well be a quick to the point.  Focus on what you have to offer and your goals.  Show/sell yourself as eager to learn and work.
> ...


Thank you Jason And I Am From Brooklyn, New York and seeking employment in my area for now


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 3, 2014)

Got to start somewhere, I would put any job experience you have EMS or not. If you don't have any well like I said you have to start somewhere.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 3, 2014)

If you don't have any EMS experience, make sure you highlight any customer experience you may have. (That's most of what this job is...)


----------



## BriaWright01 (Dec 3, 2014)

thank you i made it im open to it being reviewed if anyone would love to do so


----------



## Ethan (Feb 12, 2015)

If you live in Brooklyn there a few volunteer services that will give you plenty hours of experience and it would be a great networking opportunity!  You do not have to do hundreds of hours. I started my EMT services with a very active suburb in NJ and made lifelong friends and of course references!


----------

